# Frimware wird nicht gefunden

## phasezero

Nach einem Totalcrash meiner Platte musste ich mal wieder alles neu machen und hab mich diesmal dafür entschieden Gnome auszuprobieren.

Soweit lief alles glatt, bei der Installation meiner DVB-T Karte jedoch nicht.

Ich habe den Treiber für die AF9015 kompartieble Karte (hatte sie vorher unter KDE auch so am laufen) in den Kernel mit einkompiliert, hotplug ist installiert.

Die Karte wird auch erkannt, aber die benötigte Firmware wird nicht gefunden, obwohl ich die Firmware bei linuxtv.org runtergeladen habe und in das hotplug Frimwareverzeichnis /lib/firmware kopiert habe. Bei der letzten Installation hatte das funktioniert.

dmesg liefert:

```

# dmesg | grep dvb

[    0.735086] usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_af9015

[    0.957704] dvb_usb_af9015 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.957706] dvb_usb_af9015 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.968987] dvb-usb: found a 'AVerMedia A309' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

[    0.970311] usb 1-2: firmware: requesting dvb-usb-af9015.fw

[   60.971298] dvb-usb: did not find the firmware file. (dvb-usb-af9015.fw) Please see linux/Documentation/dvb/ for more details on firmware-problems. (-2)

[   60.971304] dvb_usb_af9015: probe of 1-2:1.0 failed with error -2

# ls -l /lib/firmware/

insgesamt 432

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096  2. Jan 13:34 advansys

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096  2. Jan 13:34 av7110

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096  2. Jan 13:34 cis

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  12700  8. Jan 17:39 dvb-usb-af9015.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  12700  8. Jan 17:39 dvb_usb_af9015.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 345008 27. Dez 20:33 iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096  2. Jan 13:34 kaweth

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096  2. Jan 13:34 ositech

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096  2. Jan 13:34 qlogic

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  23554  2. Jan 13:34 whiteheat.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5626  2. Jan 13:34 whiteheat_loader.fw

```

Die Dokumentation hat mir auch nicht weiter geholfen und ehrlich gesagt, jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter, hat vielleicht jemand von euch eine Idee?

Gruß

Jens

----------

## ChrisJumper

Huhu phasezero!

Hab selber diese Karte nicht, aber beim Überfliegen der linuxtv.or-Wiki-Seite ist mir so manches aufgefallen.

(Und nein ich will nicht darauf hinweisen das man das Googlen könnte oder so, solche Sachen passieren mir auch andauernd... vier Augen sehen halt mehr.)

Grüße,

Chris

http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Afatech_AF9015

 *Quote:*   

> The driver expects to find it in /lib/firmware/<kernel-version>/dvb-usb-af9015.fw

 

Oder so:

 *Quote:*   

>  Vendor Released Driver (Last Up to date)
> 
> No external firmware needed ! 
> 
> .....
> ...

 

----------

## astaecker

Die Firmware findest du im linuxtv-dvb-firmware Paket. Einfach

```
DVB_CARDS="usb-af9015"
```

in die /etc/make.conf eintragen und das Paket installieren.

----------

